# Less Time on Net, More Time on Important Things



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm going to cut my net usage to an hour a day, I'm not doing anything particularly useful online and I always feel guiltly for wasting a lot of the day on the computer. This is going to sound ridiculous, but I think I'm addicted to this machine - I come on here about 4-5 hours a day, mostly because I'm bored and there's nothing else to do. Sometimes it makes me feel better about myself, and I don't want going online to become a negative coping machanism. 

So from now on only one hour a day unless it's for school work. Then I will have more time to do the things that are really important to me: schoolwork, guitar, friends, etc.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Great goal. I'm trying to work on that myself.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

That sounds great. Good luck with that. :banana


----------



## outOfThisWorld (Dec 31, 2003)

I have tryed to cut my internet usage several times before. I used to spend around 6 hours some days on the internet i reckon. I might try your approach again soon Squizzy.


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

I say we shall close down the internet altogehter!


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Squizzy that is the smartest thing I've read all day. I try to stay off this piece of crap too, but I'm kinda fused to it :\


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

I frequently get tired of the Net and just watch TV. But my average daily intake of the Net is atleast 5 hours so for right now I am not tired of it. If i wasnt reading stuff online i would be watching tv and i am sure that no one gets smarter watching TV. Its entertainment, even the news.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Squizzy,

That's good! This weekend was the same way for me. Although it is comforting to be here, the goal is to go out and talk to people. I commend you for making this decision!

millenniumman75


----------



## z.e. (Feb 26, 2005)

I criticize my roommate for wtaching television, but I have to admit the internet is my television.

Sometimes I think the net is a bit of a crutch when trying to deal with my SA--it mimicks meaningful human interaction so well soemtimes.

but on the other hand if it were not for the internet I would have nevr addressed the problem.


----------



## fiendly (Jan 2, 2004)

:cig I'm trying to cut back myself. :cig


----------



## willy_wonka (Jan 31, 2005)

There's a song by "Le Tigre" call "GET OFF THE INTERNET!"" I it a very loud punkish song. I play it when I'mwasting toomuchtime here.


----------



## travo (May 20, 2004)

I think the biggest problem is if you limit yourself and then have nothing else to do. You just sit there bored and wanting to go back on. if you can think of something that seriously interests you to do instead you might get off easier


----------



## mobile363 (Apr 11, 2004)

heres a trick i use. Stop and think before everything you do: Is this a productive use of my time? if it is, do it, if it involves something that doesn't get you farther ahead, dont do it. 

train the mind to overcome any urge to do something


----------



## mystic2102 (Mar 4, 2005)

AlienOnEarth said:


> I say we shall close down the internet altogehter!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## mystic2102 (Mar 4, 2005)

i'm on it too much too heh


----------



## apprentice1 (Feb 9, 2005)

Squizzy, I'm there, too! So, how is it going?


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow, I have not seen this thread for a while. I believe I am doing much better staying off. There are no more days when I am on here 24/7, although I do still spend a good 3-4 hours online on some days. Usually it will go in spurts. I will have days when I never get on this machine, and then I will have days when I waste a lot of time on here. Today was better, I spent most of the day getting stuff done. After I finish typing this post I am going to go upstairs and practice guitar and finish a book I was reading.

I think Travo is right. It is better if you have something else do occupy your time rather than going online. Also, I like the advice of examining what you do before you do it, although not everything has to be for acheivement -- sometimes you just have to let yourself have "down time" and do nothing. I think the problem is making sure you don't use your "down time" in excess. It's like the sugars and sweets category on the food pyramid. It tastes good and it makes you happy but too much of it can really hurt you.

Now that I am reminded of this goal I will continue to work to make sure I am spending less time on the computer. I might put a clock near the monitor so I can constantly see how much time I've used.


----------

